# STAVERS - Where are the videos and photos



## thumper (Jan 31, 2009)

It sure would be nice to see something from the Stavers steamup. After all, didn't it start 2 days ago?

Will


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Many photos on Facebook.


----------



## thumper (Jan 31, 2009)

*STAVERS - Where are the videos and photos?*

Dwight, although it may seem incredible, not everyone is on Facebook.

What link(s) provides access to the photos and videos?

Thanks,

Will


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

thumper said:


> Dwight, although it may seem incredible, not everyone is on Facebook.
> 
> What link(s) provides access to the photos and videos?


Well, that's the breaks then isn't it? Three of the five people I've seen posting photos are not, nor have ever been, MLS users.

Not sure if all the photos are Public. Next time I run across some, I'll check. If they are, perhaps I'll post a link here.


----------



## bigsteam (Mar 6, 2008)

Dwight Ennis said:


> Well, that's the breaks then isn't it?


 That is a great attitude, no wonder that the forum has withered over the past years.

There used to be a great deal of informative posting on MLS, ie David Bailey, Torry and many others. I know some still post their projects, but where is everyone else?


----------



## rookie (Aug 30, 2010)

Ditto bigsteam.
Seems to me this type of response does not encourage using this site to ask a simple question in fear of causing 
a negitive and somewhat intimidating response. And certainly is not good reading for the hobby.
Could be why the other large scale site is reported to be growing.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

thumper said:


> Dwight, although it may seem incredible, not everyone is on Facebook.


My reply was in response to this one. Perhaps it wasn't intentional, but it somewhat rubbed me the wrong way. IMHO, my response was, under the circumstances, very measured.

People are asking for photos of an event. I reply with where such photos are currently available. Facebook is free, easy to sign up for (like here, you don't even have to use your real name or birthday, and any and all info you provide is optional). Like it or not, it's becoming one of the primary venues for where model train addicts share their photos and information, in all scales from Z to ride-on, and on every aspect of the hobby from DCC to scenery.. I see far more stuff on Facebook these days than in forums.

There's currently probably more than 100+ photos and videos of the Stavers event on Facebook.

If one, for whatever reason, fails to avail themselves of this source, that's their choice, as is the choice to wait for a few of those photos and videos to come to you here rather than actively seeking them out.

It's a brave new world gentlemen. No offense intended.


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

My experience with Facebook: I signed up about a year ago so I could send a friend a pic of something. Ever since then I get minimum 3 notifications each day of people I don't know wanting to know if I remember them. Even changing your info to ridiculous things doesn't stop it. I have set it now as JUNK mail, and my JUNK file gets regularly full. Not everything in the brave new world is an improvement or will enhance your life, JMHO.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Dwight Ennis said:


> My reply was in response to this one. Perhaps it wasn't intentional, but it somewhat rubbed me the wrong way. IMHO, my response was, under the circumstances, very measured.
> 
> People are asking for photos of an event. I reply with where such photos are currently available. Facebook is free, easy to sign up for (like here, you don't even have to use your real name or birthday, and any and all info you provide is optional). Like it or not, it's becoming one of the primary venues for where model train addicts share their photos and information, in all scales from Z to ride-on, and on every aspect of the hobby from DCC to scenery.. I see far more stuff on Facebook these days than in forums.
> 
> ...


Hey Dwight,

Thanks for posting this response. Personally, I am "getting sick and tired" and frankly BORED with individuals making the case for avoiding Facebook as some kind of "Badge of Honor". I am 73 (no youngster my any means) and I use many Group Facebook sites to get access to all kinds of vendors in both 1/20.3 and large ride-on scales in 1-1/2"/ft. This is the way vendors now reach out to their customer base. It seems the vast majority of those individuals are avoiding FB and other social media sites because of "rumors" and innuendo of what can occur on these sites. NOT true......learn the system and set your security settings appropriately. Once you are connected to the internet, you are already open to the "Brave New World", INCLUDING this site known as My Large Scale. So enough of the excuses for not trying FB.. Enough said .


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Nick Jr said:


> My experience with Facebook: I signed up about a year ago so I could send a friend a pic of something. Ever since then I get minimum 3 notifications each day of people I don't know wanting to know if I remember them. Even changing your info to ridiculous things doesn't stop it. I have set it now as JUNK mail, and my JUNK file gets regularly full. Not everything in the brave new world is an improvement or will enhance your life, JMHO.


If the notifications you refer to are via email, those can be turned off. You can also control who can send you private messages on Facebook, and even who can send you a "friends request." Like any new tool, it may take a little while to learn how to use it, and longer to learn how to use it well.



> Not everything in the brave new world is an improvement or will enhance your life, JMHO.


True enough. As I stated, it's one's choice. But on the other side, one also gives things up by their choices. You make a "decision." *De*cision, opposite of *IN*cision - *IN*cision = to cut into... *De*cision = to cut away from. You pursue one choice at the expense of all the other possible options presented at the moment of decision. While this is true of every decision we make, it's seems particularly apt here - to me at least.


----------



## livesteam5629 (Jan 2, 2008)

Dwight,
I googled up Stavers 2017 Steamup and got nothing to really speak of. What is the Facebook page you are refering to?
Thanks
N


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Most of the ones I've seen have been posted on people's own walls... Michael Martin, Jim Hadden, Kevin Schindler, Bob Chapman, Rob Lenicheck, and Steve Shyvers. Michael, Rob, and Steve are members here and will probably eventually post some photos.

In the meantime, you could try going to Facebook and searching for their names. Not sure what the security level on their photos are as it isn't listed. I'm Facebook "Friends" with all these guys, so I could see them regardless of security level. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Dwight...the real issue I've found is that many people do not understand the concept of "Friends"...on FB, Twitter, Instagram...you name it. MLS is an old school blog...you join, you get to see what others say. And...you need moderators or fancy software to keep the ads from taking over. The term "friends", "groups", "news groups", etc are from the more modern era of blogging...and folks don't understand them...in fact, they resist them...and, lose out.


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

Not willing putting more zucker on zuckerberg


----------



## mikemartin (Feb 14, 2008)

All,

I have been posting my steamup photos to Facebook due, in no small part, to the convenience.

In the interest of providing a complete answer, I should also note that I was feeling that too few here really cared whether I posted my photos or not. Over the years, the number of responses tapered off to almost nil. 

The amount of work it takes to process the images, hand code the HTML web pages, and upload it all to a server (that I pay for out of my hobby funds) wasn't creating a favorable ROI. By ROI, I am speaking of the sense of satisfaction one feels when their work is appreciated. I have no interest in commercializing my web pages, YouTube videos, or any other aspect of my pursuit of the hobby.

I do hope some of you will enjoy these. I also hope some of you will reconsider your stance on Facebook. It's not perfect, but it is what you make of it. Flipping through my photo albums on FB is much easier than on my website. It takes me about five minutes (at most) to put together a Facebook album with 100+ photos. The same number of photos take nearly two hours to present via my website.

http://www.panyo.com/SL5/index.htm


----------



## mikemartin (Feb 14, 2008)

Oops - Hold on. I haven't done this in so long I forgot about the UNIX server being case sensitive. I have to go back and recode my file extensions.


----------



## mikemartin (Feb 14, 2008)

OK - All patched up. Coding by hand is not as fun as I remembered it to be.

http://www.panyo.com/SL5/index.htm


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Mike,
Many thanks for the excellent photos.
A really great selection showing the many facets of the event.
About the fancy pieces of wood.
I did see them on the table at one point, and then someone walking around with them in his hand - was that you?
So, what is the story?
So glad that you were there and that we had a chance to talk.
All the best,
David Leech, Delta, BC


----------



## Alan in Adirondacks (Jan 2, 2008)

Hello Mike,

Thank you very much for posting this great set of photos. You really capture the spirit of Larry Staver's wonderful meet -- and then have great portraits of locomotives to boot. 

I know it's a lot of work for you, but it is greatly appreciated.

Best regards,

Alan


----------



## John Allman (Jan 2, 2008)

Mike - your pictures are very clear and well done. thanks
John


----------



## boilingwater (Jan 27, 2010)

Mike,

I've appreciated your photos for years. I hope I get back out west again soon....retirement is lurking as it has been for a bit of time now...Stavers looks like it might be even better than some of the old SF events that Richard used to organize in the late 90s.......fun to see some of those guys still steaming!

Sam


----------



## StackTalk (May 16, 2014)

Enjoyed the photos!

~ Joe


----------



## se38005 (Oct 18, 2010)

Nice pictures, thank you


----------



## fkrutzke (Jan 24, 2008)

Mike:

Thanks for posting the Staver items. Like others, I have not really gotten into Facebook, and even then would not know how to search for the various postings.


----------



## mikemartin (Feb 14, 2008)

I have been thinking about the issue of how to more easily share images from various steamups and have come across an option that allows me to share my Facebook albums with those that do not have a Facebook account.

I am not sure what the viewer experience will be like, but am asking for the help of all you that are interested in seeing more steamup photos, but are without Facebook access/interest.

Please try the following link and let me know what you think. If this is a suitable way to shar pictures, I'll pledge that I will provide such links whenever I put together a steamup album on Facebook.

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/...497.1073741833.1108877138&type=1&l=f8a33cf38c

All the best,

Mike

PS I may have to edit this because I can't remember the code requirements for attaching urls...


----------



## Mike Flea (Apr 8, 2014)

Very good Mike, thanks for posting


----------



## Steve Shyvers (Jan 2, 2008)

Mike, You got a couple of GREAT photos of my RH Billy alcohol conversion. Thank you!

Steve Shyvers


----------



## JoelB (Jan 3, 2008)

Mike,

This is a GREAT album on all accounts, showing the wide variety of locos being run (not just the big stuff), the venue, the people...and very well purely as photography. For those of us who can't make it out there, this is by far the next best thing. Many thanks for posting!


----------



## mikemartin (Feb 14, 2008)

Mike Flea and JoelB,

Thank you for your positive feedback.

Can I asume that neither of you have Facebook accounts? If not, I am curious about how the link worked.

1. Did it take you directly to the album?
2. Where you asked to sign-in or signup?
3. Where there advertisements - if so, how pervasive?
4. Could you navigate the album easily?
5. Did you see links to any of my other Facebook albums?

Any details regarding the interface or overall experience would be very much appreciated. As a Facebook user, the link takes me straight to my Facebook album page. I am pretty sure that your view is different.

Thank you,

Mike


----------



## mikemartin (Feb 14, 2008)

Steve,

Glad to be able to get a few good shots. Having great subject matter in a beautiful setting makes it pretty easy.

Mike


----------



## mikemartin (Feb 14, 2008)

David,

My apologies for not responding earlier to your question regarding the exotic woods. It was great seeing you in Portland and having a chance to catch up a bit.

I have been butchering wood in my workshop for many years.. I prefer metalworking, but have finally become sufficiently proficient at woodworking that I am enjoying it almost as much.

Warning: The following link is mostly devoid of model steam photos, but shows some of the workshop projects i have been working on in my garage based workshop. However, there are some Roundhouse Engineering wheels shown being drilled with a seven hole pattern and some shots of some metal spinning work I did on a copper boiler, so expect I wont get kicked out of the forum for sharing these.  Oh, and the built-in cabinets and shelves I made and installed in my livingroom are home to my Carette loco and a Fleischmann stationary steam engine.

All the best,

Mike

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/...965.1073741886.1108877138&type=1&l=637a3f3f61


----------

